# Leer y programar memorias FLASH NAND



## vct5045 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola,

Tengo una memoria flash en concreto una SAMSUNG K9F4G08U0A de 512M con este datasheet:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/135880/SAMSUNG/K9F4G08U0A.html

y quería saber si hay alguna forma de leer esta flash para generar una copia exacta y programarlo en otra.

El tema es que la que quiero programar con una copia de esta se ha desprogramado y quería recuperarla...

¿Qué necesito para poder hacer esto?

He oido que se podía hacer mediante JTAG, pero no he encontrado ninguna solución.

Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2009)

De que tipo es SD, MMC ? La verdad nunca he sentido hablar de las memorias FLASH NAND


----------



## vct5045 (Feb 18, 2009)

es una memoria flash como la de la imagen pero con distinta serigrafía:


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2009)

haa como la de los pendrive? , Tendría que buscar información el tema es el protocolo de comunicaciones si es i2c o spi o serial se puede hacer con cualquier pic. Ahora hacerlo por jtag creo que la serie pic24f o pic24h tienen ese protocolo incluido por hardware.


----------



## vct5045 (Feb 18, 2009)

lo importante es que pueda generar un archivo con el que pueda hacer una copia exacta a otra memoria.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2009)

Claro el tema es que encontres o programes algún programador para esas memorias de lo contrario se te va a ser muy dificil recuperar la información.

Otra opción que tenés es que te busques una casa donde recuperan información de discos , unidades de almacenamiento viejas. Ellos en una de esas te pueden ayudar.


----------



## vct5045 (Feb 19, 2009)

¿y donde puedo encontrar algún programador que sirva?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 19, 2009)

La verdad no creo que haya algo comercial , vas a tener que aprender el protocolo y armarte uno vos


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola gente....
Yo tengo una idea similar.
Lo que queria era leer bit a bit, bytes a bytes, o como sea posible esas memorias, y grabarlo en una sd o pasarlo a un pc a traves del puerto serial (virtual).
La programacion es lo que menos me importa, ya que puedo entender el funcionamiento y hacer una libreria, lo que no entiendo, es que si yo guardo esos bit o bytes, tal cual los leo, y los grabo en raw en una sd, o en binario a un archivo de la pc, ésto se podrá leer, o es extrictamente necesario "descodificar" los datos (lease leer en formato FAT, por ejemplo) para "traducirlo" en archivos legibles?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2019)

En principio, si estan grabados segun el formato FAT y vos conseguis una imagen RAW del contenido de la memoria, deberías poder reprocesar esa imagen y reconstruir/extraer los archivos que esten almacenados ahí. Una vez hecho esto, son archivos como cualquier otro.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Espetacular entonces. Voy hacer pruebas, en principio desde una que tengo dando vueltas, a una microSD formateada a FAT. Tendria que tener la misma o maa capacidad que la NAND.
La idea era esa, crear una "imagen" de todos los archivos, y recuperarlos tal cual.
Si sale algo, comento.
Si alguien tiene mas datos, digan


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 22, 2019)

Puedes usar una memoria de igual o mayor capacidad, cuando vuelcas un *raw* a un dispositivo, la utilidad con la que vuelques el archivo crea automaticamente la tabla de particiones y el sistema de archivos.

Reverse Engineering NAND Flash
NAND Flash Data Recovery Cookbook


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Voy a utilizar microcontroladores (tengo Arduino UNO y un PIC18F2550), por eso la consulta, ya que ninguno de los dos me va generar las particiones ni nada, solo puedo leer los datos puros y duros, sin formatos.

Gracias por los archivos, voy a tratar de leerlos bien.

Ya tengo una aplicacion de la cual puedo leer y guardar archivos en modo binario, y tambien leer bytes a bytes para reconocer caracteres ASCII.

De a poco va avanzando.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 22, 2019)

Yo solo he usado unas pocas veces iP Box, que es una interfaz/herramienta de lectura/escritura de NAND de iPhone y iPad, no se mucho de micros, pero si ya puedes hacerle dump a las nand es solo cuestion de usar el archivo generado con apps como EaseUS Todo Backup (creque soporta dumps en raw) y lo cargas a la memoria nueva.
Como dije antes, cuando usas raw, no necesitas saber cual era elsistema de archivos anterior ni como estaba estructurada la tabla de particiones, dentro del raw está toda esa información, ya que estás leyendo desde el* sector 0*.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 24, 2019)

Siempre me quise comprar esas box, pero como nunca trabaja de eso, no me parecio necesario, ademas del valor (u$s 300, unos $17500 pesos argentinos).

Excelente. No conocia ese programa, voy a ver que onda.

Gracias!!!


----------

